# Faithless - "Dance"



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Just had a trip upto Leeds (from Leicester) and listened to nearly all of Faithless' new album "Dance".

Excellent album in my opinion - "Sun to me" is my favourite. Collaborations with Dido were again good, think she worked on some previous tracks with them.

ANyone else listened to it?


----------

